
Panama Papers Scandal: Why This Is Still Legal - gpresot
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/04/panama-papers-crimes/477156/?single_page=true
======
Kristine1975
Glenn Greenwald made a similar point and drew a connection to the NSA's
spying: [https://theintercept.com/2016/04/04/a-key-similarity-
between...](https://theintercept.com/2016/04/04/a-key-similarity-between-
snowden-leak-and-panamapapers-scandal-is-whats-been-legalized/)

------
rdlecler1
Law firms have far less security and IT sophistication than banks or the NSA.
It makes you wonder if we'll see an all out assault by leakers on these soft
institutions.

